

A Brief History of Apple's iWatch - charliepark
http://dashes.com/anil/2013/08/a-brief-history-of-apples-iwatch.html

======
vDamon1
Yet another article typical[1] of the tech punditry which frames discussion of
every interesting product segment around what Apple is supposedly doing

[1][http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2013/07/27/the-apple-
reali...](http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2013/07/27/the-apple-reality-
distortion-field-at-work-the-iwatch-created-the-smartwatch-market/)

------
tessica
Although I see where it's coming from, I don't think Ubuntu's role in this
"history" is very fair. Ubuntu isn't the slowpoke of the group.

------
kunle
Will definitely be the Windows Watch, made exclusively by swatch, rather than
the xWatch.

------
aa0
2014 Introducing the iWatchYou by your friendly neighborhood NSA

------
michaelrhansen
hilarious. thanks for making me laugh going into the weekend.

